# I want snow...



## Xero108 (Dec 3, 2008)

3rd of December and it's suppose to be raining tomorrow. It only snowed twice so far and it melted right away the next day.

I WANT TO GO OUT AND ROLL MYSELF INTO WHITENESS ;_;


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 3, 2008)

*blinks* Are... you okay?  People actually _want_ to see that stuff?


----------



## Key Key (Dec 3, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> 3rd of December and it's suppose to be raining tomorrow. It only snowed twice so far and it melted right away the next day.
> 
> I WANT TO GO OUT AND ROLL MYSELF INTO WHITENESS ;_;




I really want to see snow again but I wont I live in the hell hole of south Florida. I wish you luck and if you do get snow... please dedicate it to me  lol


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2008)

want some of mine?




(our garden, crummy cellphone cam)
be quick about it, as you can see its melting already :/


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

throwing half-melted snow on friends is fun, and makes a loud Splash-noise


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2008)

true^^ thats a lot of fun 

edit: but i dont think xero really wants to roll in that stuff...^^'''


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> true^^ thats a lot of fun
> 
> edit: but i dont think xero really wants to roll in that stuff...^^'''


angels


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

you want snow? i want snow, it hasnt snowed where i like for 5 years and that was only  2 inch snow


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 3, 2008)

there has been snow here since September and it wont be gone in till may , you can have it


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 3, 2008)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow ... *singing*




Well, it DOES here now ... ^_^


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 3, 2008)

This part of Oxford is in some kind of rain shadow. (near Woodstock, if anyone's heard of it),and the Cotswolds get all the snow. There was a massive snowstorm two years ago however, which was really awesome, in UK terms at least. The school was actually shut down.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 3, 2008)

Considering the amount of snowfall Canada gets, if I were you I'd have a permanent smile pasted onto my face. I mean if it's raining you at least don't get days in which it's -10-15 degrees outside and there's not a flake of snow on the ground, or even less thanks to wind chill.


When you walk to the bus stop in a blizzard at 6:30 AM, walk to school in a whiteout because your superintendent is an Alaskan driving an SUV, or get woken up to dig your dad's car out of the snow at 5 AM only to get more of it thrown RIGHT on you by the plow....you learn to hate snow with enough passion to melt it all.


----------



## brrrr (Dec 3, 2008)

I am in the desert.

There is no snow

ohoho


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Dec 3, 2008)

i hate snow D:


----------



## Azure (Dec 3, 2008)

Srsly, fuck snow, and cold weather.  It's not really that pleasant to go for the morning fitness run into 20 MPH winds in 30 degree weather.  When I breathe, IT BURNS.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Srsly, fuck snow, and cold weather.  It's not really that pleasant to go for the morning fitness run into 20 MPH winds in 30 degree weather.  When I breathe, IT BURNS.


bawwwwww
a real man doesn't complain about things like that, srsly


----------



## X (Dec 3, 2008)

at least you _have_ snow. nothing ever happens in Florida.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> at least you _have_ snow. nothing ever happens in Florida.


Florida has hurricanes


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 3, 2008)

the sad thing is up here when its snowing that means its warm in winter 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfsAvTQnESU
me cruising October 2nd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD-ZLUNwr_0
the high for the day yesterday, my other youtube account


----------



## Azure (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> bawwwwww
> a real man doesn't complain about things like that, srsly


As if you'd know what a real man is...Also, I live in the South.  The Deep South. And we had snow yesterday.  So much for global warming, it's fucking colder than ever.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2008)

i like cold weather better than hot weather... all this sweating and the heat... i hate it.
it should be like 20Â°C all the time or permafrost and loads of snow, id be happy with both^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

alaskawolf said:


> the sad thing is up here when its snowing that means its warm in winter
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfsAvTQnESU
> me cruising October 2nd
> ...


giev!


> all this sweating and the heat


but sweaty shiny construction workers are so sexy...

wait, did I actually post this?


> As if you'd know what a real man is...Also, I live in the South. The Deep South. And we had snow yesterday. So much for global warming, it's fucking colder than ever.


I do know


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 3, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Considering the amount of snowfall Canada gets, if I were you I'd have a permanent smile pasted onto my face. I mean if it's raining you at least don't get days in which it's -10-15 degrees outside and there's not a flake of snow on the ground, or even less thanks to wind chill.
> 
> 
> When you walk to the bus stop in a blizzard at 6:30 AM, walk to school in a whiteout because your superintendent is an Alaskan driving an SUV, or get woken up to dig your dad's car out of the snow at 5 AM only to get more of it thrown RIGHT on you by the plow....you learn to hate snow with enough passion to melt it all.



I guess it's only attractive to me because it's a temporary thing.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> but sweaty shiny construction workers are so sexy...
> 
> wait, did I actually post this?



yes you did... and it scares the piss out of me 0.0


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> yes you did... and it scares the piss out of me 0.0


wait you just pissed yourself?...


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> wait you just pissed yourself?...



yes... yes i did...
want a pic of it? i think it turned out very nicely^^ there is a yellow jesus on my pants now


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> yes... yes i did...
> want a pic of it? i think it turned out very nicely^^ there is a yellow jesus on my pants now


show me


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> show me



na, i shouldnt do that^^
B2T:
the snow is almost gone here now... i want white xmas >.< i want to have snow on my birthday for once >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

You should come to Arizona

I have tons of white stuff for you to roll around in

I'll simply cover you in it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> na, i shouldnt do that^^
> B2T:
> the snow is almost gone here now... i want white xmas >.< i want to have snow on my birthday for once >.>


aw c'mon, don't be a drag!


oh well, maybe next Ice age


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I have tons of white stuff, I'll simply cover you in it.



right.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 3, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> As if you'd know what a real man is...Also, I live in the South.  The Deep South. And we had snow yesterday.  So much for global warming, it's fucking colder than ever.



You still couldn't be a lumberjack, or a viking, if a little cold scares your ass away.



I want my fucking snow, all I got were two days and it only rains now D:<


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 3, 2008)

It snowed two days ago here. ^.^


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It snowed two days ago here. ^.^



its pretty cold and cloudy here right now, im sure itll snow here again very soon, too^^


----------



## Azure (Dec 3, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You still couldn't be a lumberjack, or a viking, if a little cold scares your ass away.
> 
> 
> 
> I want my fucking snow, all I got were two days and it only rains now D:<


It's not a little cold, it's fine to walk around in.  It's 2 hours of steady breathing in below freezing air at a rapid pace.  Also, I am a lumberjack, people just don't know it yet.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You should come to Arizona
> 
> I have tons of white stuff for you to roll around in
> 
> I'll simply cover you in it.


Looking over the thread, as soon as I saw the opening. I was wondering how long it would take for this kind of comment would pop up.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Looking over the thread, as soon as I saw the opening. I was wondering how long it would take for this kind of comment would pop up.



Well, what do you expect from a furry forum? ;-)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Well, what do you expect from a furry forum? ;-)


I knew it was going to happen. I was just wondering why it took so long. 

Back on topic, I love snow too. I wish I would snow here too, snowball fights are always fun.


----------



## X (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Florida has hurricanes



but hurricanes don't drop snow 

(they only give out free cars XD)


----------



## Nylak (Dec 3, 2008)

Take my snow.

I hate it so much. _So_ much. ;__; 

People around here are idiots who can't handle inclimate weather, so traffic instantly becoes either standstill or insane. And since I'm not exempt from farm work just because it's snowing, I'm required to trudge around in snow, slipping around on the ice while I push around my wheelbarrows full of shit up slippery wooden ramps with absolutely no traction at all. It's _fuuuun_. Just wait until February comes around and the cows start popping out calves. Then I get to go check calves at 4 am..._in the snow_.

Have I mentioned that I hate snow? I used to love snow. What the hell.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 3, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> *blinks* Are... you okay?  People actually _want_ to see that stuff?



Sentiment is seconded.

I despise snow when I have to shovel the crap out of my driveway and off my steps (and then sprinkle de-icer all over the place).  It's cold.  It's wet.  It fucks up roads.  Only good thing about it is that it's replenishing the snow up in the Cascades which is important for drinking water around here.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 3, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> *blinks* Are... you okay?  People actually _want_ to see that stuff?



And thirded......Xero108 needs an intervention.  Someone should drag him out to a pub and pour ice cold Maudite and poutine into him until he regains some sense!

Roadtrip?


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RMQwgK0h6o
i still had snow in august x(


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezSXOxI5X0I


snow blows


----------



## Thatch (Dec 3, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It snowed two days ago here. ^.^



Now you can't say you don't have any to exchange for chocolate ;/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 3, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> 3rd of December and it's suppose to be raining tomorrow. It only snowed twice so far and it melted right away the next day.
> 
> I WANT TO GO OUT AND ROLL MYSELF INTO WHITENESS ;_;



Fudge Brownies you!

Global Warming FTW


----------



## Huey (Dec 3, 2008)

More snow this evening =D

Fuck it, I don't have to drive. It's pretty.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 3, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Take my snow.
> 
> I hate it so much. _So_ much. ;__;
> 
> ...



*TFs into an otter anthro simply to hug you for that comment...and cause I felt like being an otter!*

Believe me, we keep getting people say the love colorado weather simply because we don't have that happening every year...enough people hate it for one reason. It's unpredictable. You can go from 75 degree days to suddenly having gale force winds dumping snow on you. (And yes, this HAS happened.)

By the way...you can come out here and take our snow. It's snowing down here, and when it snows, guess what happens?

"Oh hey it's snowing! Extended family, let's all go to SUBWAY! And we're all going to order foot long Chicken Bacon Ranches that take forever to prepare and then ask for them toasted with EVERY SINGLE VEGGIE ON IT! And we'll also be absolute pricks, dicks, and dykes to the workers and trying to Haggle." (I have to wonder just why all the Hagglers come out during Snowy weather)


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 3, 2008)

What is this "snow" that you speak of?
It's a nice 72 (22C) and partly cloudy here.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 3, 2008)

I want snow too.  We have had a little snowfall here, but not enough to cover the the ground completely.  Winter is both my most hated and loved seasons, as odd as that sounds, kind of hard to explain.


----------



## Tabr (Dec 3, 2008)

Snow is a lie, a great white conspiracy of sorts. If it existed, surely I would have seen it before!


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 3, 2008)

i got plunty about almost 3 feet (i live in the mountains) you can take some of mine, i still got to find my snowshoes only problem i have is it got down to -12f its cold as hell


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 3, 2008)

I was covered in snow on Saturday. In fact, I went skiing, which was awesome. And yet, it hadn't even snowed a single little bit.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Tabr said:


> Snow is a lie, a great white conspiracy of sorts. If it existed, surely I would have seen it before!



move up here for awhile  

the high yesterday was -21F   but its warmed up to -3f today


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 3, 2008)

To the OP: Shut up, you're in Canada, you see it much more than I do.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 3, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> To the OP: Shut up, you're in Canada, you see it much more than I do.


 did you get any snow whare your at?  just wonderin


----------



## Huey (Dec 3, 2008)

It's snowing!


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 3, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> *blinks* Are... you okay?  People actually _want_ to see that stuff?



Yes because I got my dose of hard soils. 



Key Key said:


> I wish you luck



Unfortunately, I'm not the one making the snow, so I don't need luck


----------



## ProgramFiles (Dec 3, 2008)

Dude, I'm living in the north, and him breaking my ballz to get the snow out of the way of where i can park the car, and you you say you want snow, you don't know how lucky you. 

10cm of snow is ok, but not 1m.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 3, 2008)

Alright, do you happen to have a problem of liking snow? It's a very common psychological disorder that affects many people. There are seven easy steps to remedy it:

Step one: you gotta move to a town that does not believe in Salting or Sanding the roads, leaving many of the roads an icy slippery mess. Especially not shoveling the sidewalks, meaning you are likely to fall down.

Step two: Due to unavailability or something else (eg glasses, headgear) you have to only wear a hood and a hat, no ski masks! Those aren't sold in public stores out here oyu have to go to a specialty SKI STORE!

STep three: Because the sidewalks are incredibly icy and the city assumes no one needs to actually WALK despite having a bloody bus system, you have to use those. Make sure to slip on the ice about every 10-15 feet.

Step four: Eventually you will face-plant. Aim for a snow-covered Juniper not only to avoid hitting the sidewalk but also increase your hatred of snow even more. Bonus points to if you actually ARE wearing a ski-mask and it starts to freeze from how wet water happens to make it, despite step two.

Step five: Fall on your ass every other time.

Step six: When you have to cross a road...slip on black ice. Preferably fall down on the road. Bonus points if you fall into a puddle of slush and have to change your pants when you get home.

Step seven: Do all of this while you are carrying something heavy like a backpack full of textbooks. Bonus points if:
-You are carrying a stupid crafting project for school
-You are carrying edibles and perishables
-You are carrying something fragile
-Your backpack is a sling backpack
-Your backpack is a shoulder-pack.

once you are done, you will cringe every time you hear snow on the weather forecast.


----------



## Tabr (Dec 3, 2008)

alaskawolf said:


> move up here for awhile
> 
> the high yesterday was -21F   but its warmed up to -3f today



Lies! Lies and propaganda!


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Tabr said:


> Lies! Lies and propaganda!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olN1lm80PZc
more propaganda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdRdA_P25P4
laser in ice fog


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TYaDgEQSIo
Shooting a super-soaker at -45F, not my vid but in town


----------



## Hikaru (Dec 3, 2008)

i lvoe snow it makes me so happy i just dont know what to do at times


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 3, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> *blinks* Are... you okay?  People actually _want_ to see that stuff?


I go snowboarding. YEAH, FURRIES HAVE A LIFE.

And It'll be raining for the next few days here. GIMME MY SNOW, DAMNIT


----------



## Monak (Dec 3, 2008)

all set , less shoveling the better.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 3, 2008)

Fuck snow. I live right under Canada and still get hit worse then them half the time.


----------



## Monak (Dec 3, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> Fuck snow. I live right under Canada and still get hit worse then them half the time.



same here , we get about ten feet a year.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 3, 2008)

It's Summer here. And FUCKING HOT!!! Gah!


----------



## Monak (Dec 3, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> It's Summer here. And FUCKING HOT!!! Gah!



Is it ever really winter there though? I mean I thought you guys had two seasons , summer , and wet........


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 3, 2008)

Monak said:


> Is it ever really winter there though? I mean I thought you guys had two seasons , summer , and wet........


 No... Usually we have all 4 seasons in 1 day. But it's been really hot and dry here for the last few days (and really windy too).
In winter, it gets really cold, and is basically raining the whole time. Even when it's not, and the sun's out, it's freezing.


----------



## T.Y. (Dec 3, 2008)

Michigan, snow everywhere. i gots lots of it, had 2 snow days already. its colder then a witch's tit in my house.

sure is great to have snow though. cause we didnt get shit last year.


----------



## Silver-Knuckles (Dec 3, 2008)

never seen snow it would be fun


----------



## bozzles (Dec 3, 2008)

It flurried for a couple of minutes here the other day! I was so excited! Some schools in north north Georgia got closed! Mine didn't!


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 3, 2008)

*Goes outside and sits on stairs*

If it were to snow here....


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> *Goes outside and sits on stairs*
> 
> If it were to snow here....



Go soak your head

in the OCEAN


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 3, 2008)

Mehh lucky man.. you only live 380km away from my city and yet, no snow for ya, there almost 5-10cm there...

(Mehh man ter lucky... ak la fucking neige jpeux pas joeur au airsoft... Criss icit ya genre 1 pied dneige a der place genre falardeau pi 2-4cm a chicout.)


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Go soak your head
> 
> in the OCEAN



What for?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> What for?



Clearly you are delirious for not being happy to live in a beautiful tropical getaway.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly you are delirious for not being happy to live in a beautiful tropical getaway.



Yup, with the cost of everything being like twice the price of everywhere else.

Lived here all my life so it really isn't anything special to me. I've been to Alaska and it was beautiful, I don't doubt if I lived there all my life I would think the opposite.

-Onyx


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Yup, with the cost of everything being like twice the price of everywhere else.
> 
> Lived here all my life so it really isn't anything special to me. I've been to Alaska and it was beautiful, I don't doubt if I lived there all my life I would think the opposite.
> 
> -Onyx



Wow, you've never been to America?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 3, 2008)

Doesn't Alaska count as America?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Doesn't Alaska count as America?



NO


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 3, 2008)

ProgramFiles said:


> Dude, I live in cananda, and him breaking my ballz to get the snow out of the way of where i can park the car, and you you say you want snow, you don't know how lucky you.
> 
> 10cm of snow is ok, but not 1m.



0_o which province do you live in?



WolvesSoulZ said:


> Mehh lucky man.. you only live 380km away from my city and yet, no snow for ya, there almost 5-10cm there...
> 
> (Mehh man ter lucky... ak la fucking neige jpeux pas joeur au airsoft... Criss icit ya genre 1 pied dneige a der place genre falardeau pi 2-4cm a chicout.)



J'imagine que pour un fan de Airsoft comme toi, c'est emmerdant...mais j'pensais que tu pouvais jouer dans la neige anyways. Ah ben. J'm'y connais pas et ca se voit 

Et j'vais etre dans le meme secteur que toi dans 3 semaines alors j'arreterais de me plaindre


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wow, you've never been to America?



Err..


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 3, 2008)

-__- David, it's not EVERYONE's life mission to go to America. I'm 16, and I haven't gone... Okay, who am I kidding, even _I_'ve been to America.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 3, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> -__- David, it's not EVERYONE's life mission to go to America. I'm 16, and I haven't gone... Okay, who am I kidding, even _I_'ve been to America.



Being that I live in America.. wut?


----------



## Qoph (Dec 3, 2008)

I love snow... that's why I'm going (hopefully) to a college in a place that gets hammered with it on a regular basis, and why I hope to live in the mountains somewhere.  We get some here, but generally not that much.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 3, 2008)

Apparently neither Hawaii nor Alaska count as America.  Sorry.  Try again.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Err..



It was a joke!  Laugh!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Apparently neither Hawaii nor Alaska count as America.  Sorry.  Try again.


There goes Ohio and Kentucky.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 3, 2008)

But I have been to a lot of places.. Mostly Vegas.. But to name a few.. hmm.. Anaheim, Valencia, LA, San Diego, San Francisco, Seattle.. And a few airports which I forgot when I was going to Florida.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It was a joke! Laugh!


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA.  o_o


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It was a joke! Laugh!


 Hahahahahahaidontgetit...


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 3, 2008)

I wish it would snow here. You can walk outside in shorts and a tank top it was so warm today.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

got almost 12" of snow last night here in mountains of bozeman, MT.  It could have waited another week.  I need a week to finish the outside of the house.


On the other paw my wolves are loving it.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> On the other paw



|:C


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 4, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> On the other paw my wolves are loving it.


 YOU HAVE WOLVES?! GIMME GIMME!


----------



## evilteddybear (Dec 4, 2008)

I WANT SNOW DAMMIT! I AM TIERD OF IT BEING -6 WITHOUT SNOW! CALGARY LOOKS BROWN, AND ITS AWFUL! SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Doesn't Alaska count as America?


half the time when i try to order things from the states they tell me they don't ship to foreign countries x(


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 4, 2008)

alaskawolf said:


> half the time when i try to order things from the states they tell me they don't ship to foreign countries x(



XD
YMMD!
<<< Excited because I'm gonna see how much snow there is at home. It's almost 10 Â°C colder there. ^_^


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Dec 4, 2008)

lol its summer where i live so no snow (ever). im sitting at my comp, the time is 6pm amd i have a fan on full behind me because i am hot.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 4, 2008)

*jagdwolf: NO GIMMY WOLVES *Nudges Hydramon out the way**


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wow, you've never been to America?



STAY AWAY FROM THAT TUMOR THAT IS AMERICA, PEOPLE. IT'S A TRAP.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 4, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> STAY AWAY FROM THAT TUMOR THAT IS AMERICA, PEOPLE. IT'S A TRAP.



Great job! lulz


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 4, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> STAY AWAY FROM THAT TUMOR THAT IS AMERICA, PEOPLE. IT'S A TRAP.



I think you should work on your promotion skills when it comes down to invite people to visit your own country. ;-)


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

I could, but I will never someone in Canada. That's another tumor and I live in it.

And it rained today ;_;


----------



## Jack (Dec 4, 2008)

I suppose I'm lucky. I go ski-ing twice each year, first in Gunnison CO for about a week, and then a week in Steamboat springs CO. 

It makes it even more fun when you are going down the mountian and fall on your ass and get snow up your shirt.  that'll wake you up!


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *jagdwolf: NO GIMMY WOLVES *Nudges Hydramon out the way**


 *Pushes my paw in your face, and runs for the wolves* MINE!!! I WANT TO CUDDLE THEM!!!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

I hope those wolves chew your faces off.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I hope those wolves chew your faces off.


 And what makes you so grumpy?
I mean, Grumpier than usual?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 5, 2008)

Probably bruised his dick.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 5, 2008)

Silver-Knuckles said:


> never seen snow it would be fun



Until you walk to school in sub-zero white-outs.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 5, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Until you walk to school in sub-zero white-outs.



That's called 'winter'. I don't see what you're whining about...


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

This time last year (thereabouts) I had to cycle 5km to the train station at 4am through heavy ice and snow in subzero temperatures to get to my school 100km away. Oh Finland, I miss thee. This year's been the coldest winter in the UK that I can remember, though obviously not enough for snow in London. 

London's got such a boring climate in general.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Dec 5, 2008)

Oi. You want snow?

Come to Canada, and I'll give you all the white shit that's been falling here. :|


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry, I find canadian accents a little creepy.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Dec 5, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Sorry, I find canadian accents a little creepy.



How 'bout one that's mixed with a German accent? 

EDIT: Dammit I hate these emoticons. :E *Disables them!*


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

Ja, zat maight nuutralys it.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Dec 5, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Ja, zat maight nuutralys it.



Pfft, it's not /that/ heavy.

>:


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 5, 2008)

DarkMettaur said:


> Oi. You want snow?
> 
> Come to Canada, and I'll give you all the white shit that's been falling here. :|



i wish i was down there in Canada.  nice warm winters


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 5, 2008)

I want snow. I want a good solid week of snow at my place....Canada...give us your snow! Let us borrow it for a bit. We'll give it back....eventually.


----------



## BaletheRed (Dec 5, 2008)

We have snow up here. Not huge ammounts though.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 5, 2008)

I've never experienced snow in my entire life.....This sucks....


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 5, 2008)

might want one of these


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 5, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Sorry, I find canadian accents a little creepy.



You're from the UK. Not surprised


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

Wherefore sayst thou that?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 5, 2008)

You want snow? We get a crapload every year , plus you might wanna get a thick coat, cause during this time around, it's getting frigging cold, I must say. I like the snow, but from a German's point of view, it's too cold for me here!


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 5, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> 3rd of December and it's suppose to be raining tomorrow. It only snowed twice so far and it melted right away the next day.
> 
> I WANT TO GO OUT AND ROLL MYSELF INTO WHITENESS ;_;




HAHAHA I am in Michigan and I have already had a snow day =P I have around 4 inches right now and more soon. I love the snow =)


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 5, 2008)

Aww man ... I live in The Bay Area ... IT NEVER SNOWS HERE EVER!! DX


----------



## DarkMettaur (Dec 5, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> HAHAHA I am in Michigan and I have already had a snow day =P I have around 4 inches right now and more soon. I love the snow =)



OH MAN FOUR INCHES CLOSE THE SCHOOLS

It takes like a foot or more of snow in one night here to get a snowday.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 5, 2008)

Global Warming is teh shit these days, kids.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Global Warming is teh shit these days, kids.


Dont you watch Futurama?

Global warming will be canceled out by Nuclear winter.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Dont you watch Futurama?
> 
> Global warming will be canceled out by Nuclear winter.



I don't watch TV at all. If I do, it's things you never heard of like the Ultimate Trailer Show, Movie Mob, and Nothing But Trailers.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 5, 2008)

DarkMettaur said:


> OH MAN FOUR INCHES CLOSE THE SCHOOLS
> 
> It takes like a foot or more of snow in one night here to get a snowday.



it takes -65F for them to close here


----------



## Tweek (Dec 5, 2008)

alaskawolf said:


> it takes -65F for them to close here



If someone *says* the word snow here they close the schools. Ice on the road is all they'll need. People here can't drive in it, there are wrecks everywhere.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Dec 6, 2008)

alaskawolf said:


> it takes -65F for them to close here



Unless you are from Alaska, then, you shouldn't be using Fahenheit. :B

Usually around -45C around here is when schools close. Between -30 to -40C is when they don't let the kids outside to play.


----------



## Tweek (Dec 6, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Global Warming is teh shit these days, kids.



Global warming is hot.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 6, 2008)

HAHAHA.

That was a good one.  xD


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 6, 2008)

DarkMettaur said:


> Unless you are from Alaska, then, you shouldn't be using Fahrenheit. :B
> 
> Usually around -45C around here is when schools close. Between -30 to -40C is when they don't let the kids outside to play.








its weird that -40 Fahrenheit and Celsius are the same

some day ill get out of alaska


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

I hear the Yukon is nice.


----------



## Takun (Dec 6, 2008)

Huey said:


> I hear the Yukon is nice.



Hi Huey. =D


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Takumi =)


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, the weather channel just showed pictures taken in British Columbia where they got 30 cms of snow yesterday and we still have nothing.

But! they're forcasting snow overnight, so I'm hoping to wake up and see lots of white tomorrow. And if there's none...well...fuck...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll complete the title of this thread...I want SnowFox :3

Is it me, or is it a new trend that if we see Huey on a thread, we say hi? :3 I know I do it anyway.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'll complete the title of this thread...I want SnowFox :3



Oh my!



Ren-Raku said:


> Is it me, or is it a new trend that if we see Huey on a thread, we say hi? :3 I know I do it anyway.



I don't think it's a NEW trend. I don't get it, but it's amusing anyway.



			
				Huey said:
			
		

> I hear the Yukon is nice.



Hi Huey


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Oh mine!



EFA (I wish).


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA (I wish).



Hey, you never know


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: I want SnowFox*



SnowFox said:


> Hey, you never know



 <3


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'll complete the title of this thread...I want SnowFox :3.



Oh this got pretty ghey all of the sudden


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah well, don't care :3 Snowy's awesome.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 6, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Oh this got pretty ghey all of the sudden


^ this
/thread.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

*headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall* *headwall*


what a valuable post!!





<3 you really.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 6, 2008)

snow blows 

at least it warmed up enough up here to snow today


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> <3 you really.



:3 I know that :3


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Hi Huey



Hi =)


----------



## Ratte (Dec 6, 2008)

Ugh...snow.

Chicago explodes every year, therefore crack rains down on the north in the winter.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hi =)



Hi Huey!

Do you ever say hi to yourself?


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 6, 2008)

Can you guys send some snow my way? :3


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 6, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> Can you guys send some snow my way? :3



SNOWBALL FIGHT =3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

*uses catapult*


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Loads machine gun with snows* 

Tsk.


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

You don't want to have it snow in the UK, seriously. We do it wrong.

Apparently, it turns people into gibbering wreaks of their former selves, scared of this unusual solid water teetering down upon them. The whole country pretty much goes into panic; afraid to step out of their door just incase they get beat up by a gang of rough and ready, rag-tag snow drifts. You hear nothing but "_It's gonna snow you know, we're pretty much fucked!" _news reports [if you'll call 'em that] showing footage of people crashing and how dangerous it can be. Not actually relying on people to use common sense and just slow the hell down.

Plus, Gritters are deployed as soon as it even tastes like it's going to snow and thus sapping the fun right out of it.  So ever if it does stick, it'll only be in places these great, behemoth like dumper trucks can't reach. It annoys me. As all the bloody kids get to it before I do.

On the other hand, I adore the snow and use it as a good excuse to dick about. Making snowmen just for the sake of it, I suppose. Granted I'm 23 and I really shouldn't be doing this kind of nonsense anymore, but hey, it's been a good long time since it snowed properly so when it actually does I feel as if it's my right as a citizen to do so.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Dec 6, 2008)

Xero. You'll be getting your snow soon enough.
Then we can have fun together as we Culture-Shock the crap out of Carl XD


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't get snow where I live, just a whole lot of rain and sun. It blows having a not so white chistmas :/


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Dec 6, 2008)

Laze said:


> You don't want to have it snow in the UK, seriously. We do it wrong.
> 
> Apparently, it turns people into gibbering wreaks of their former selves, scared of this unusual solid water teetering down upon them. The whole country pretty much goes into panic; afraid to step out of their door just incase they get beat up by a gang of rough and ready, rag-tag snow drifts. You hear nothing but "_It's gonna snow you know, we're pretty much fucked!" _news reports [if you'll call 'em that] showing footage of people crashing and how dangerous it can be. Not actually relying on people to use common sense and just slow the hell down.
> 
> ...


Ah yes...
A friend moved here recently from England, and it's his first Canadian winter.
Quite the ammount of fun he'll be having...
CULTURE SHOOOOCK!!!

Clearing our drive-ways is fun!


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I don't get snow where I live, just a whole lot of rain and sun. It blows having a not so white chistmas :/


I think having it be sunny and get rain is better than having snowstorms that dump 3 feet of snow, then it be soo damn cold that clowds cant form.


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

Canadian Snow.

I want it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

Ugh.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Dec 6, 2008)

Laze said:


> Canadian Snow.
> 
> I want it.


 I'll gladly redirect the more than 4 meters of snow we got last winter to the U.K. :3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

I know, but still. I've only been in snow 2 times in my entire life and enjoyed very much. *sigh* I guess its just cause it doesn't feel like christmas without that annoying white flaky stuff the sky throws at us for funsies :/


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I don't get snow where I live, just a whole lot of rain and sun. It blows having a not so white chistmas :/



I can make it a white Christmas for you if you let me...

Okay, it's the middle of winter, and it's shining sun like it's going out of fashion. Wtf?


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 7, 2008)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Xero. You'll be getting your snow soon enough.
> Then we can have fun together as we Culture-Shock the crap out of Carl XD



Oh hell yeah 

But hopefully that'll be soon enough. It didn't snow last night


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

It did where I am this morning for about 30 minutes.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

well i woke up thismorning to go to work and it was litterally white with ice everywhere it was so beautiful  i almost fell off my bike breaking round a corner though so that wasnt really fun


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I hate riding my bike on icy paths. I have hydraulic disc brakes, so that doesn't help.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I hate riding my bike on icy paths. I have hydraulic disc brakes, so that doesn't help.


haha o wow that would be great fun tbh.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Not when you catch your shins on your pedals


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Not when you catch your shins on your pedals


yeah i know, one time my leg hit them and one of the spikes went straight into my leg, and was wedged in D:


----------



## Talvi (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Not when you catch your shins on your pedals



Oh, that's a bitch.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one :3 Now whenever I go riding (Jumping and stuff) I wear shinpads.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 7, 2008)

I used to leave my bike outside in Finland and I had to use it every day. Since it was almost constantly below 0 in the winter, they were often completely encased in ice or snow. My shins won't be forgetting that for a long time.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> It did where I am this morning for about 30 minutes.





mrredfox said:


> well i woke up thismorning to go to work and it was litterally white with ice everywhere it was so beautiful



;_;

If only I could teleport...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Ask Scotty to beam you up.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 7, 2008)

Nay. It's snowing right now, so I'll pass ^_^


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Nay. It's snowing right now, so I'll pass ^_^



WAT


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 7, 2008)

I KNOW!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 7, 2008)

We got some snow (heavy dusting) last night...haven't had a decent snowstorm though since 2003.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> WAT



Hi Huey! (again :3)


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I can make it a white Christmas for you if you let me...
> 
> Okay, it's the middle of winter, and it's shining sun like it's going out of fashion. Wtf?


 .......O rly?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Ya rly.

(insert "No wai!" next post)


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Dec 7, 2008)

NO WAI!!!

Anyway. I had some "fun" riding back home from work on my bike today.
As Xero metnioned; we got our fisrt proper snowfall today -seems kindof late- but since it was warm-ish when it started snowing; it melted as soon as it touched the ground. but it started to built up after that. but ofcourse the roads were warmer so it took longer for it to stop melting on contact for the roads.
By the time my shift was done; the melted snow now had time to freeze; and pretty much every street except the really buisy ones were covered with Ice. but I had no idea because you really can't see it.
So I was riding down a side-street towards my house, on the 'wrong' side of the street, so I could see any cars coming towards me and stay to the side, while avoiding any drivers behind me that are too stupid to slow down before stoping on snow.
So as I was riding, going about as fast as someone yould jog or run; my bike slipped to the left and I fell off. Luckily I landed safely on my ass and hands and slid for a good 10 feet or so, with my bike sliding away twice as far.
I wasn't hurt, and found it quite fun actually.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

What bike do you ride? And what size tyres you running?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

*looks outside* Moar rain.....=_=


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 7, 2008)

I got snow that stuck a little only because it snowed into the night.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 7, 2008)

You all want snow? get the ones where I live...it's not going anywhere anytime soon, even if it is melting. (thank god)


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Hi Huey! (again :3)



Hi =D


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I post too much. Huey's been here a year longer and I have more posts than him...Hi huey!


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

57 posts per day is less than half of the highest I've seen. DO BETTER YOU SLACKER D:<


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 8, 2008)

Huey said:


> 57 posts per day is less than half of the highest I've seen. DO BETTER YOU SLACKER D:<



He's right! Where's the "No Loafing!" sign?


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 8, 2008)

-22F and it stopped snowing here


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 8, 2008)

Seems like the snow we got will stick around because the temperatures are far under zero all of the sudden.

...

BYE GUYS! GONNA ROLL MYSELF IN THERE NOW.

^_^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Huey said:


> 57 posts per day is less than half of the highest I've seen. DO BETTER YOU SLACKER D:<



Yes sir!


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow I just noticed how fast your post count grew 0_0

Good job on posting as fast as Silibus


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol, thanks :3


----------



## Court (Dec 8, 2008)

It seems far too cold where I live. I crave the Beach.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to FAF, hope it warms up for you!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Wow I just noticed how fast your post count grew 0_0
> 
> Good job on posting as fast as Silibus


Posting as fast as me? Good luck. Radical Good Speed!!!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

*points at posts per day*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *points at posts per day*


Dont worry. The most I had were 72 per day. You'll catch up eventually. Ive just been calming down.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Heh, as long as I don't combust as well as you...


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Why aren't you up to the century mark yet, Raku? >=(


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

Pulling back to the topic, it was snowing here in NY on Saturday night. There's still some left, although most of it's turned into ice due to the cold temperature.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

*sigh* no snow, just rain over here.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 9, 2008)

*praying for some more snow atm* :-(


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> *praying for some more snow atm* :-(


 
I don't get snow from where I'm from sadly. Hope it snows for you.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you .... *hugs*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

*sigh* schools so depressing now. This will be day 6 that I have been on my comp all day studying for finals. I just hope next semester isn't this bad. Guess it was a good thing that I found FAF recently, otherwise I would've gone insane.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Huey said:


> Why aren't you up to the century mark yet, Raku? >=(



Wait, what? A century is 100, and I've done that 8 fold. Oh, and Hi Huey!


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

100 ppd, silly.

The rain is melting all the snow =(


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *sigh* no snow, just rain over here.


It doesnt even rain much here, much less snow. I hate Texas. I have strong cold winds and thats it.


WarMocK said:


> *praying for some more snow atm* :-(


Heh, it helps you get into the mood for your mating season right? X3


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Posting as fast as me? Good luck. Radical Good Speed!!!



Haha yeah.

And it's still snowing here to my great joy, but it's suppose to be 7 degrees tomorrow with rain again, so I doubt that it'll last ;_;

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 9, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Haha yeah.
> 
> And it's still snowing here to my great joy, but it's suppose to be 7 degrees tomorrow with rain again, so I doubt that it'll last ;_;
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


You're lucky you get snow at all e.e We have had none.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Court said:


> It seems far too cold where I live. I crave the Beach.


i live next to the beach.. i hate it, i never go to it, i hate sand, and the sea, and people.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 9, 2008)

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO! It started snowing again!


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 9, 2008)

i miss rain and grass


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Huey said:


> 100 ppd, silly.
> 
> The rain is melting all the snow =(


 

I'll create another account and just spam for a day, just for you. :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'll create another account and just spam for a day, just for you. :3


nao spamming is bad


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> nao spamming is bad


 

But...


----------

